# kein surround sound...

## pieter_parker

hab eine terra tec aureon fun pci soundkarte (05:02.0 Multimedia audio controller: C-Media Electronics Inc CM8738 (rev 10))

ich habe ein paar .ac3 dateien die ich im vlc zum testen nehmen wollte um zugucken ob der surround sound funktioniert

am receiver (onkyo 805) sehe ich aber das das ankommende signal das ueber ein optisch digitales kabel ankommt nur front left und front right im signal drin hat ...

ich vermute ich muss dem pc irgendwo und irgendwie sagen das er surround ausgeben soll

aber wo und wie?

im vlc bei audio habe ich erkennung von dolbz surround erzwingen auf angestellt, aber gebracht es nichts

was und wo muss ich noch um und einstellen um surround sound zuhaben ?

:edit

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Surround_Sound

```

aplay -D surround51 foo.wav

where foo.wav is a 6 channel WAV file. Remembering that surround51 and surround40 are analog, they cannot do any digital decoding or whatever. 

```

wie ist das gemeint? die verbindung zwischen computer und receiver besteht ueber ein optisches kabel...

----------

## pieter_parker

```

speaker-test -c6 

```

ich hoere nur vorne links und vorne rechts das rauschen beim speaker-test, auf den anderen 4 nichts

was muss ich wo und wie einstellen um 5.1 ton zubekommen ?

grep -v '^#'  /etc/modules.d/alsa

```

alias char-major-116 snd

alias char-major-14 soundcore

alias sound-service-0-0 snd-mixer-oss

alias sound-service-0-1 snd-seq-oss

alias sound-service-0-3 snd-pcm-oss

alias sound-service-0-8 snd-seq-oss

alias sound-service-0-12 snd-pcm-oss

alias /dev/mixer snd-mixer-oss

alias /dev/dsp snd-pcm-oss

alias /dev/midi snd-seq-oss

options snd cards_limit=1

alias snd-card-0 snd-cmipci

alias sound-slot-0 snd-cmipci

```

ist die config datei so oke ?

----------

## firefly

schonmal im alsamixer die einstellungen kontrolliert?

Wenn du eh das audio signal an eine externen Surround-dekoder/externe Surround-Anlage anschließt wäre ac3 passthrough besser sprich das signal wird direkt digital an die anlage weitergeleitet

----------

## pieter_parker

(testweise habe ich eine .ac3 von einer meiner dvds erstellt)

http://img88.imageshack.us/img88/9919/alsamixerguiij4.png

so sehen meine einstellungen in der alsamixergui aus

http://img147.imageshack.us/img147/3604/vlczb1.png

so sehen die einstellungen im vlc aus

http://img141.imageshack.us/img141/2050/xinesl0.png

und so sieht es im xine aus, im xine bin ich mir recht sicher das er korrekt eingestellt ist .. aber dort kommt eine fehlermeldung wenn ich die .ac3 datei abspielen will

----------

## WiredEd

Du musst die Datei /etc/asound.conf bearbeiten.

http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php/DigitalOut

Dann klappt es auch mit dem Digitalsound   :Smile: 

----------

## pieter_parker

```

aplay -L

default:CARD=CMI8738MC6

    C-Media PCI CMI8738-MC6, C-Media PCI DAC/ADC

    Default Audio Device

front:CARD=CMI8738MC6,DEV=0

    C-Media PCI CMI8738-MC6, C-Media PCI DAC/ADC

    Front speakers

iec958:CARD=CMI8738MC6,DEV=0

    C-Media PCI CMI8738-MC6, C-Media PCI DAC/ADC

    IEC958 (S/PDIF) Digital Audio Output

null

    Discard all samples (playback) or generate zero samples (capture)

```

vi /etc/asound.conf

```

cards 'cards.pcm'

front 'cards.pcm.front'

rear 'cards.pcm.rear'

center_lfe 'cards.pcm.center_lfe'

side 'cards.pcm.side'

surround40 'cards.pcm.surround40'

surround41 'cards.pcm.surround41'

surround50 'cards.pcm.surround50'

surround51 'cards.pcm.surround51'

surround71 'cards.pcm.surround71'

iec958 'cards.pcm.iec958'

spdif 'cards.pcm.iec958'

modem 'cards.pcm.modem'

```

/etc/init.d/alsasound restart

```

 * WARNING:  you are stopping a boot service.

 * Storing ALSA Mixer Levels ...

ALSA lib conf.c:975:(parse_value) cards is not a string

ALSA lib conf.c:1588:(snd_config_load1) _toplevel_:1:17:Invalid argument

ALSA lib conf.c:2849:(snd_config_hook_load) /etc/asound.conf may be old or corrupted: consider to remove or fix it

ALSA lib conf.c:2713:(snd_config_hooks_call) function snd_config_hook_load returned error: Invalid argument

ALSA lib conf.c:3076:(snd_config_update_r) hooks failed, removing configuration

alsactl: get_controls:533: snd_ctl_open error: Invalid argument

 * Error saving levels.                                                                                                                                 [ !! ]

 * Killing processes using ALSA ...

ALSA lib conf.c:975:(parse_value) cards is not a string

ALSA lib conf.c:1588:(snd_config_load1) _toplevel_:1:17:Das Argument ist ungültig

ALSA lib conf.c:2849:(snd_config_hook_load) /etc/asound.conf may be old or corrupted: consider to remove or fix it

ALSA lib conf.c:2713:(snd_config_hooks_call) function snd_config_hook_load returned error: Das Argument ist ungültig

ALSA lib conf.c:3076:(snd_config_update_r) hooks failed, removing configuration

can't open sequencer                                                                                                                                    [ ok ]

 * Unloading ALSA modules ...                                                                                                                           [ ok ]

 * Loading ALSA modules ...

 *   Loading: snd-card-0 ...                                                                                                                            [ ok ]

 *   Loading: snd-opl3-synth ...                                                                                                                        [ ok ]

 * Restoring Mixer Levels ...

ALSA lib conf.c:975:(parse_value) cards is not a string

ALSA lib conf.c:1588:(snd_config_load1) _toplevel_:1:17:Invalid argument

ALSA lib conf.c:2849:(snd_config_hook_load) /etc/asound.conf may be old or corrupted: consider to remove or fix it

ALSA lib conf.c:2713:(snd_config_hooks_call) function snd_config_hook_load returned error: Invalid argument

ALSA lib conf.c:3076:(snd_config_update_r) hooks failed, removing configuration

alsactl: set_controls:1179: snd_ctl_open error: Invalid argument

 * Errors while restoring defaults, ignoring             

```

ich habe wieder alles aus der asound.conf datei genommen

und alsa restartet, aber nun haengt sich vortlaufend der audacious player auf und ich muss immer mit alt und f1 aus dem x um ihn irgendwie killen zukoennen....

:edit

nach einem reboot laeuft wieder alles, aber wie gehabt ohne surround ton....

----------

## pieter_parker

wie muss die config datei in etwa aussehen damit ich surround sound bekomme ?

----------

## pieter_parker

```

pcm.snd_card {

                 type hw

                 card 0

               device 0

             }

ctl.snd_card {

                 type hw

                 card 0

               device 2

             }

pcm.dmix51 {

    type dmix

    ipc_key 1024

    slave {

        pcm "hw:0,0"

        rate 44100

        channels 6

        period_time 0

        period_size 1024

        buffer_time 0

        buffer_size 4096

    }

}

# Das dmix-Plugin wird definiert.

pcm.dmixer {

    type dmix

    ipc_key 1024

    ipc_perm 0666       # Andere Benutzer können ebenfalls dmix gleichzeitig nutzen

    slave.pcm "snd_card"

    slave {

        # buffer_size kann bei Problemen der jeweiligen Karte angepasst werden.

        period_time 0

        period_size 1024

        buffer_size 4096

        # bei Störungen kann die Konvertierung auf die Rate 44100 eingeschaltet werden.

        # rate 44100

        # einige Soundkarten benötigen das exakte Datenformat (zB ice1712)

        # format S32_LE

    }

    bindings {

        0 0

        1 1

        2 2

        3 3

        4 4

        5 5

    }

}

pcm.dmixer {

    type dmix

    ipc_key 1024

    ipc_perm 0666

    slave.pcm "snd_card"

    slave {

        period_time 0

        period_size 1024

        buffer_size 4096

        rate 44100

        channels 6

    }

    bindings {

        0 0

        1 1

        2 2

        3 3

        4 4

        5 5

    }

}

# Dies definiert unser Fullduplex-Plugin als Standard für alle ALSA-Programme.

pcm.duplex {

    type asym

    playback.pcm "dmixer"

    capture.pcm "dsnooper"

}

pcm.!default {

    type plug

    slave.pcm "duplex"

}

```

das ist meine /etc/asound.conf datei

wenn ich im vlc nun eine .dts oder eine .ac3 datei abspiele sehe ich an meinem receiver auf dem display dolby digital bei ac3 stehen und dts bei der .dts datei

aber hoeren tue ich nichts

wenn ich ueber den audacious player eine .mp3 datei abspiele hoere ich nichts

aplay -l sagt :

```

**** List of PLAYBACK Hardware Devices ****

card 0: CMI8738MC6 [C-Media PCI CMI8738-MC6], device 0: CMI8738-MC6 [C-Media PCI DAC/ADC]

  Subdevices: 0/1

  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0

card 0: CMI8738MC6 [C-Media PCI CMI8738-MC6], device 1: CMI8738-MC6 [C-Media PCI 2nd DAC]

  Subdevices: 1/1

  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0

card 0: CMI8738MC6 [C-Media PCI CMI8738-MC6], device 2: CMI8738-MC6 [C-Media PCI IEC958]

  Subdevices: 1/1

  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0

```

bis vor kurzem hatte ich garkeine /etc/asound.conf datei

frueher, wenn ich in der alsamixergui den regler mit der beschriftung iec958output runter oder ausgemacht habe, war der ton weg .. daher nehme ich an das das mit dem 958 mein optisch digitaler ton ausgang ist ?

```

pcm.snd_card {

                 type hw

                 card 0

               device 0

             }

ctl.snd_card {

                 type hw

                 card 0

               device 2

             }

```

egal ob ich dort bei devie 0 1 oder 2 stehen habe ich, ich sehe am receiver immer dts oder dolby digital stehen wenn ich im vlc die .dts oder die .ac3 datei abspiele, aber hoeren tu ich nichts

im audacious habe ich nun nurnoch ton wenn ich auf hw:0,2 stelle, frueher stand es auf standart und ich hatte ton

wenn ich die /etc/asound.conf datei loesche, habe ich wieder normalen steroe ton im vlc, wie frueher ... 

mir ist aufgefallen das wenn ich vlc starte, und dann die .ac3 oder .dts datei reinziehe .. in der alsamixergui der regler fuer iec958 ausgeht, und wenn ich vlc schliesse geht er wieder an, warum ist das so ?

woran liegt es das ich mit der /etc/asound.conf datei keinen ton hoere ueber den vlc ?

----------

## WiredEd

Ich benutze keinen vlc. Kenne das Programm nicht. Ich mache alles mit mplayer, mythtv, amarok. Geht bei mir alles über S/P-DIF. Wenn ich am Montag Zeit finde, dann poste ich Dir mal die config-dateien.

----------

## pieter_parker

waere super

ich habe seit einer woche eine super anlage und kann sie nicht richtig nutzen, deprimierent ist das

----------

## blice

Wird auch deprimierend bleiben, 

Alsa / Linux kann bisher noch kein echtes Surround, geschweige denn THX .

Es bleibt nur ein Downmix auf Stereo, in der Hoffnung das dein Receiver/Verstärker nen Dolby-Decoder hat, der aus dem Stereo-Signal wieder surround macht.

CMIPCI mit einer 5.1 Anlage kann wenigstens "Virtual Surround", das klingt schon ziemlich toll 

Andererseits... wozu braucht man surround ? Einen Film von DVD gucke ich lieber auf meinem DVD-Player an dem 80er Fernseher als auf einem 17'' Screen

----------

## pieter_parker

halt

alsa kann kein surround ?

alles was ich will ist das der ton der .ac3 oder .dts datei 1zu1 ueber den optisch digitalen ausgang rausgegeben wird zum receiver

und das funktioniert mit alsa nicht ?

----------

## ocin

hab die gleiche karte :) Funktioniert hier wunderbar mit 7.1 sys von creative

die ausgänge werden anders belegt als bei windows, da musst etwas rumtesten (oder unten schauen wie es bei mir ist)

meine alsamixer einstellungen: http://nico.engelkotzen.net/pub/2007-10-21-011647_1274x752_scrot.png (rechts noch 4channel unmuted)

die ausgänge:

[opt1] [opt2] [grün] [grün] [grün] [blau] [rot]

hab ich so:

[nix] [nix] [nix][front] [rear] [woofer/center] [nichts]

besser gehts meiner meinung nach nicht, ich bin froh das alles am 7.1 sys geht :)

----------

## pieter_parker

koenntest du deine asound.conf datei bitte posten most.idiot

bei mir verschwinden regler im alsamixer wenn ich im vlc eine .ac3/.dts datei abspiele !

http://img91.imageshack.us/img91/8836/alsamixerguidv7.png

bei der oberen alsamixergui fehlen regler

das bild von der unteren ist vor dem abspielen der .ac3/.dts datei

... wie kann das sein ?

----------

## ocin

hm das ist echt komisch. sowas hatte ich noch nie. eine alsaconfig hab ich nicht.

----------

## pieter_parker

also ohne die asound.conf in /etc/ habe ich ton

ich bin davon ausgegangen das die asound.conf pflicht ist um surround zuhaben

mit asound.conf sehe ich am display vom receiver dts oder dolby digital(ac3) stehen wenn ich im vlc eine .ac3 oder .dts datei abspiele, aber hoeren tu ich nichts

ohne asound.conf sehe ich am display vom receiver nichts von dts oder dolby digital stehen wenn ich im vlc eine .ac3 oder .dts datei abspiele, ich hoere aber den ton .. und zwar nur in steroe

:edit

```

speaker-test -D surround51 -c 6

speaker-test 1.0.14

Playback device is surround51

Stream parameters are 48000Hz, S16_LE, 6 channels

Using 16 octaves of pink noise

Broken configuration for playback: no configurations available: Das Argument ist ungültig

Setting of hwparams failed: Das Argument ist ungültig

```

muesste ich da nicht etwas hoeren ?

:edit2

http://img484.imageshack.us/img484/189/alsamixergui1lc1.png

meine alsamixergui ist eine version aelter als deine

bei meiner soundkarte steht mc6 dran

und bei mir ists in schwarz...

aber daran wirds doch nicht liegen...

http://www.linux-magazin.de/var/linux_magazin/storage/images/media/linux_magazin/ausgabe/2005/09/neue_klangarchitektur/abb2_jpg/13541-1-ger-DE/abb2_jpg.jpg

in welchem paket ist das programm enthalten ?

----------

## AmonAmarth

 *blice wrote:*   

> Wird auch deprimierend bleiben, 
> 
> Alsa / Linux kann bisher noch kein echtes Surround, geschweige denn THX .
> 
> 

 

absoluter bull****! alsa kann definitiv surround!

wie es mit THX aussieht weiß ich wohl nicht ,würd aber auch vermuten das es diese zertifizierung für linux nicht gibt.

ich habe meine 5.1 anlage am computer angeschlossen und das funktioniert wunderprächtig bei dvd wiedergabe bzw 6 kanal oder DTS sound/video-dateien.

allerdings benutze ich dazu die analog ausgänge an der soundkarte. wie das mit SPDIF funktioniert würd mich aber auch mal interessieren  :Wink: 

----------

## pieter_parker

thx ist nur ein zertifizierung das die hardware dafuer lizensiert wurde .. mehr nicht

thx ist mir auch garnicht wichtig

ich habe jahrelang immer nur stero ton mit 2 regallautsprechern gehabt... und will nun surround sound geniessen koennen

amonamarth

wie sehen deine config dateien aus ?

----------

## pieter_parker

es liegt eindeutig am nicht am receiver, denn wenn ich auf der xbox ein video spiel oder eine dvd laufen lassen hoere ich surround ton

----------

## AmonAmarth

 *pieter_parker wrote:*   

> 
> 
> amonamarth
> 
> wie sehen deine config dateien aus ?

 

also ich habe so gesehen nicht viel eingestellt, lediglich eine 2channel -> 5.1 channel bridge gebastelt (5.1 surround funktioniert "out of the box"). die relevanten einträge in der ~/.asoundrc lauten:

```
pcm.!default {

   type plug

   slave.pcm "dmix"

   slave.channels 6

    ttable.0.0 1

    ttable.1.1 1

    ttable.0.4 1        #rear route

    ttable.1.5 1        #rear route

    ttable.0.2 0.5      #center mix

    ttable.1.2 0.5      #center mix

    ttable.0.3 1        #SW mix

    ttable.1.3 1        #SW mix
```

für kanalzuordnungen gebe ich natürlich kein gewähr!

alternative informationen finde sich dazu im alsa wiki

http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php/Main_Page

was deine digitale verbindung zu deinem reciever betrifft hab ich aber gerade nicht so die erfahrung,weiß nicht ob dir das so was bring!

----------

## pieter_parker

wer von euch hat denn ueber den optisch digitalen ausgang 5.1 ton laufen

wie muss ich welche config datei anpassen bei mir ? ? ?

----------

## WiredEd

So. Hier meine "Soundeinstellungen" vom meinem HTPC (ist ausschliesslich über spdif am receiver angeschlossen und läuft seit mehr als 2 Jahren damit problemlos):

/etc/asound.conf:

```

pcm.ca0106 {

        type hw

        card 0

        }

ctl.ca0106 {

        type hw

        card 0

        }

pcm.!default {

        type plug

        slave { pcm "spdif" }

        }

```

Wie oben schon geschrieben funktioniert das so mit meiner billigen Audigy Karte. Als ich mir jetzt nochmal den Artikel (Link s.o.) angesehen habe, bin ich auf folgendes gestossen:

```

aplay -L

front:CARD=CA0106,DEV=0

    CA0106, CA0106

    Front speakers

rear:CARD=CA0106,DEV=0

    CA0106, CA0106

    Rear speakers

center_lfe:CARD=CA0106,DEV=0

    CA0106, CA0106

    Center and Subwoofer speakers

side:CARD=CA0106,DEV=0

    CA0106, CA0106

    Side speakers

surround40:CARD=CA0106,DEV=0

    CA0106, CA0106

    4.0 Surround output to Front and Rear speakers

surround41:CARD=CA0106,DEV=0

    CA0106, CA0106

    4.1 Surround output to Front, Rear and Subwoofer speakers

surround50:CARD=CA0106,DEV=0

    CA0106, CA0106

    5.0 Surround output to Front, Center and Rear speakers

surround51:CARD=CA0106,DEV=0

    CA0106, CA0106

    5.1 Surround output to Front, Center, Rear and Subwoofer speakers

surround71:CARD=CA0106,DEV=0

    CA0106, CA0106

    7.1 Surround output to Front, Center, Side, Rear and Woofer speakers

iec958:CARD=CA0106,DEV=0

    CA0106, CA0106

    IEC958 (S/PDIF) Digital Audio Output

null

    Discard all samples (playback) or generate zero samples (capture)

```

Es existiert also bereits ein "alias" iec958 (genau wie bei Dir), so dass das ganze asound.conf gerödel gar nicht mehr nötig sein sollte. Bitte entferne/umbenenne mal die asound.conf, starte alsa neu und versuche ein simples:

```
mplayer -ao alsa -ac hwac3 <a52-file>
```

Was passiert dann? Ausgabe mplayer? Fehlermeldungen? Sound?

-----------------------------------

Edit: asound.conf editiert/gekürzt, da war noch der dmixer vom (brachliegenden) onboard sound dabei

----------

## pieter_parker

hi

habe die asound.conf datei in /etc/ umbenannt und alsa nun restartet

```

mplayer -ao alsa -ac hwac3 film1.mkv

MPlayer SVN-r24130 (C) 2000-2007 MPlayer Team

CPU: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 CPU          6320  @ 1.86GHz (Family: 6, Model: 15, Stepping: 6)

CPUflags:  MMX: 1 MMX2: 1 3DNow: 0 3DNow2: 0 SSE: 1 SSE2: 1

Kompiliert für x86 CPU mit folgenden Erweiterungen: MMX MMX2 SSE SSE2

Spiele /../../film1.mkv.

[mkv] Track-ID 1: video (V_MPEG4/ISO/AVC) "x264 1080p", -vid 0

[mkv] Track-ID 2: audio (A_AC3) "AC3 DD5.1 640kbit", -aid 0, -alang eng

[mkv] Track-ID 3: subtitles (S_TEXT/UTF8) "English Subs", -sid 0, -slang eng

[mkv] Track-ID 4: subtitles (S_TEXT/UTF8) "Dutch Subs", -sid 1, -slang dut

[mkv] Track-ID 5: subtitles (S_TEXT/UTF8) "Spanish Subs", -sid 2, -slang spa

[mkv] Track-ID 6: subtitles (S_TEXT/UTF8) "Swedish Subs", -sid 3, -slang swe

[mkv] Werde Video-Track 1 abspielen.

Matroska-Dateiformat erkannt!

VIDEO:  [avc1]  1920x1040  24bpp  23.976 fps    0.0 kbps ( 0.0 kbyte/s)

==========================================================================

Öffne Videodecoder: [ffmpeg] FFmpeg's libavcodec codec family

Ausgewählter Videocodec: [ffh264] vfm: ffmpeg (FFmpeg H.264)

==========================================================================

==========================================================================

Erzwungener Audiocodec: hwac3

Öffne Audiodecoder: [hwac3] AC3/DTS pass-through S/PDIF

No accelerated IMDCT transform found

hwac3: switched to AC3, 640000 bps, 48000 Hz

AUDIO: 48000 Hz, 2 ch, ac3, 640.0 kbit/41.67% (ratio: 80000->192000)

Ausgewählter Audiocodec: [hwac3] afm: hwac3 (AC3 through S/PDIF)

==========================================================================

[AO_ALSA] Fehler beim Öffnen der Wiedergabe: Device or resource busy

Kann Audiotreiber/Soundkarte nicht öffnen/initialisieren -> kein Ton

Audio: kein Ton!

Starte Wiedergabe...

VDec: VO wird versucht, auf 1920 x 1040 (Bevorzugter Farbraum: Planar YV12) zu setzen.

VDec: Verwende Planar YV12 als Ausgabefarbraum (Nummer 0).

Film-Aspekt ist 1.85:1 - Vorskalierung zur Korrektur der Seitenverhältnisse.

VO: [xv] 1920x1040 => 1920x1040 Planar YV12

V: 305.9  76/ 76 114%  3%  0.0% 0 0

Beenden... (Ende)

```

video laeuft soweit .. aber ton ist nicht dabei, mplayer schreibt ja auch ..kein ton..

laut vlc ist die tonspur mit 6 kanaelen in a52 bei 48khz

```

mplayer film1.mkv

MPlayer SVN-r24130 (C) 2000-2007 MPlayer Team

CPU: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 CPU          6320  @ 1.86GHz (Family: 6, Model: 15, Stepping: 6)

CPUflags:  MMX: 1 MMX2: 1 3DNow: 0 3DNow2: 0 SSE: 1 SSE2: 1

Kompiliert für x86 CPU mit folgenden Erweiterungen: MMX MMX2 SSE SSE2

Spiele /../../film1.mkv.

[mkv] Track-ID 1: video (V_MPEG4/ISO/AVC) "x264 1080p", -vid 0

[mkv] Track-ID 2: audio (A_AC3) "AC3 DD5.1 640kbit", -aid 0, -alang eng

[mkv] Track-ID 3: subtitles (S_TEXT/UTF8) "English Subs", -sid 0, -slang eng

[mkv] Track-ID 4: subtitles (S_TEXT/UTF8) "Dutch Subs", -sid 1, -slang dut

[mkv] Track-ID 5: subtitles (S_TEXT/UTF8) "Spanish Subs", -sid 2, -slang spa

[mkv] Track-ID 6: subtitles (S_TEXT/UTF8) "Swedish Subs", -sid 3, -slang swe

[mkv] Werde Video-Track 1 abspielen.

Matroska-Dateiformat erkannt!

VIDEO:  [avc1]  1920x1040  24bpp  23.976 fps    0.0 kbps ( 0.0 kbyte/s)

[VO_XV] Konnte Port 224 nicht ergreifen.

==========================================================================

Öffne Videodecoder: [ffmpeg] FFmpeg's libavcodec codec family

Ausgewählter Videocodec: [ffh264] vfm: ffmpeg (FFmpeg H.264)

==========================================================================

==========================================================================

Öffne Audiodecoder: [liba52] AC3 decoding with liba52

Using SSE optimized IMDCT transform

Using MMX optimized resampler

AUDIO: 48000 Hz, 2 ch, s16le, 640.0 kbit/41.67% (ratio: 80000->192000)

Ausgewählter Audiocodec: [a52] afm: liba52 (AC3-liba52)

==========================================================================

AO: [alsa] 48000Hz 2ch s16le (2 bytes per sample)

Starte Wiedergabe...

VDec: VO wird versucht, auf 1920 x 1040 (Bevorzugter Farbraum: Planar YV12) zu setzen.

VDec: Verwende Planar YV12 als Ausgabefarbraum (Nummer 0).

Film-Aspekt ist 1.85:1 - Vorskalierung zur Korrektur der Seitenverhältnisse.

VO: [xv] 1920x1040 => 1920x1040 Planar YV12

A:  42.9 V:  42.5 A-V:  0.348 ct: -0.058  58/ 58 138%  3%  6.6% 8 0

Beenden... (Ende)

```

so hab ich ton, nur kein surround sound... nur stereo ton

----------

## WiredEd

Ok, was passiert wenn Du Deine asound.conf so gestaltest wie die von mir oben?

----------

## pieter_parker

es funktioniert !!

und es liegt an keiner config

ich habe ohne die asound.conf in /etc/ surroundsound

mplayer -ao alsa -ac hwac3 videodatei

funktioniert 1a super

ich habe den firefox immer offen, irgendwelche tabs mit foren oder tabs mit irgendwelchen newsseiten oder andere dinge sind im firefox immer offen bei mir, auf manchen seiten laeuft irgendwelche nervige flash werbung die ich eh nicht will .. diese macht meistens irgendwelche leisen geraeusche

der firefox lief auch weil ich nebenher am googlen war warum ich keinen surroundsound hatte

als der firefox sich vorhin aufgehangen hatte und er dann nicht lief, hatte ich den mplayer mit

mplayer -ao alsa -ac hwac3 videodatei

nochmal angewurfen, und siehe da .. surround sound ist da !

aber wie kann das sein das ander dinge die sound ausgeben wollen verhindern das z.b. der mplayer ton ausgibt ?

mplayer videodatei ging bisher immer wenn noch ein oder mehrere programm nebenher liefen die auch ton ausgegeben haben

----------

## firefly

 *pieter_parker wrote:*   

> es funktioniert !!
> 
> und es liegt an keiner config
> 
> ich habe ohne die asound.conf in /etc/ surroundsound
> ...

 

ich vermute das problem liegt daran, das die anderen soundquellen nur stereo sound liefern. Und dadurch wird die karte auch für weitere soundquellen nur noch stereo akzeptiert. Die frage ist jetzt ob das ein treiber/alsa-plugin problem ist oder ein problem von der karte an sich. Denn es kann sein, das die karte selbst entweder stereo oder surround zusammen verarbeiten kann, wenn mehrere sound-streams zusammen gemischt verweden müssen (wenn die karte hardware mixing kann). Oder wenn die karte kein hw mix kann, dann kann es sein, das das dmix alsa plugin dies nicht kann.

----------

## WiredEd

Das ist ein Problem, das ich auch nicht lösen konnte bis jetzt. Es ist mir nicht gelungen, das Signal durch den dmixer zu schicken, bevor es an die spdif-schnittstelle weitergeleitet wird. alsa meckert dann immer. deshalb kann anscheinend bei spdif immer nur eine anwendung gleichzeitig tonausgabe haben.

wer hierfür ne lösung findet sei sich meines dankes sicher   :Very Happy: 

----------

## AmonAmarth

 *WiredEd wrote:*   

> Das ist ein Problem, das ich auch nicht lösen konnte bis jetzt. Es ist mir nicht gelungen, das Signal durch den dmixer zu schicken, bevor es an die spdif-schnittstelle weitergeleitet wird. alsa meckert dann immer. deshalb kann anscheinend bei spdif immer nur eine anwendung gleichzeitig tonausgabe haben.
> 
> wer hierfür ne lösung findet sei sich meines dankes sicher  

 

das lässt sich mit sicherheit in der .asoundrc lösen.

http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/index.php/Configuring_Digital_Sound_with_AC3_and_SPDIF#Configuration_files

sieht vom ansatz her vielversprechend aus.

und zwar würd ich jetzt vermuten irgendwie so vom ansatz her:

```
pcm.!dmix {

   type dmix

   ipc_key 1024

   slave.pcm "spdif"

       channels 6

       period_time 0

       period_size 512

       buffer_time 0

       buffer_size 4096

}

pcm.!default {

   type plug

   slave.pcm "dmix"

   slave.channels 6

//////////deine dmix einstellungen kommen hier hin///////////

}
```

würd mich jetzt aber auch mal interessieren ob das so in der art funktioniert  :Wink: 

----------

## WiredEd

ja, das war auch mein ansatz, nur leider mag alsa

 *Quote:*   

> slave.pcm "spdif"

 

zusammen mit "type dmix" überhaupt nicht. da gibt es schon beim laden der module sofort fehlermeldungen. wenn das so einfach gehen würde wäre das genial. ich nehme an, dass das so nicht funktioniert, weil es ja nur ein "pass-through" ist. die daten an sich packt alsa ja nicht an. also kann es auch nicht zwei "pass-through" datenströme zusammenmixen.

man müsste also mit irgendeinem alsa-plugin die ströme dekodieren, zusammenmischen und dann wieder neu erzeugen. leider ist die doku da (noch) etwas unübersichtlich. aber mit den neuen alsa-seiten ist es besser geworden. dank pieter_parker habe ich jetzt das erste mal überhaupt seit bestimmt einem jahr wieder mal einen blick reingeworfen, und die fortschritte stimmen mich hoffnungsvoll  :Smile: 

----------

## Vortex375

 *Quote:*   

> nur leider mag alsa
> 
>  *Quote:*   slave.pcm "spdif" 
> 
> zusammen mit "type dmix" überhaupt nicht. da gibt es schon beim laden der module sofort fehlermeldungen. wenn das so einfach gehen würde wäre das genial.

 

Jo, das geht leider nicht. Ein "slave" von dmix muss immer "type hw" sein.

Es sollte aber möglich sein, das hinzubekommen, indem du nachsiehst, welches sub-device auf deiner Soundkarte für den SPDIF-Ausgang zuständig ist. Das machst du mit cat /proc/asound/pcm. Bei mir sieht das dann z.B. so aus:

```

00-02: Intel ICH - IEC958 : NVidia CK804 - IEC958 : playback 1

00-01: Intel ICH - MIC ADC : NVidia CK804 - MIC ADC : capture 1

00-00: Intel ICH : NVidia CK804 : playback 1 : capture 1

```

Das "IEC958", ist das gesuchte Gerät. Es hat die Nummer 00-02. In die .asoundrc würdest du also folgendes schreiben:

```

pcm.!dmix {

    type dmix

    ipc_key 1024

    slave {

        type hw

        card 0

        device 2

        channels 6

        period_time 0

        period_size 512

        buffer_time 0

        buffer_size 4096

   }

}

```

Probiers mal aus!  :Wink: 

Übrigens:

 *Quote:*   

> und zwar würd ich jetzt vermuten irgendwie so vom ansatz her:
> 
> ```
> 
> pcm.!dmix {
> ...

 

Der Ansatz ist net schlecht, aber da ist noch ein Syntax-Fehler drin. So sähe es richtig aus:

```

pcm.!dmix {

    type dmix

    ipc_key 1024

    slave {

        pcm "spdif"

        channels 6

        period_time 0

        period_size 512

        buffer_time 0

        buffer_size 4096

    }

}

```

----------

## pieter_parker

ich bin happy .. endlich surround sound

jetzt muesste der mplayer nur noch mit den ton formaten einer hddvd oder bluray klarkommen, und alles ist in ordnung 

oke.. waere nicht schlecht wenn der mplayer mit mehreren kernen arbeiten koennte und oder den verbesserten videoprozessor2 einer nvidia geforce8 8500/8600 nutzen koennte... ( -> http://www.anandtech.com/video/showdoc.aspx?i=2977 )

ich kille zwar immer den firefox wenn ich mit dem mplayer nun ein video schauen moechte .. aber es tut, immerhin !

/etc/asound.conf

```

pcm.ca0106 {

        type hw

        card 0

        }

ctl.ca0106 {

        type hw

        card 0

        }

pcm.!default {

        type plug

        slave { pcm "spdif" }

        }

pcm.!dmix {

    type dmix

    ipc_key 1024

    slave {

        type hw

        card 0

        device 2

        channels 6

        period_time 0

        period_size 512

        buffer_time 0

        buffer_size 4096

   }

}

```

/etc/init.d/alsasound restart

hat bei mir keine veraenderung gebracht

hab versucht mplayer und audacious gleichzeitig laufen zulassen

aber ich hatte nur immer in einem von beiden ton

----------

## pieter_parker

```

speaker-test -D surround51 -c 6

```

dabei hoere ich garnichts

```

speaker-test -c6

```

und dabei hoere ich nur vorne links und vorne rechts das rauschen

```

AUDIO: 48000 Hz, 2 ch, s16le, 640.0 kbit/41.67% (ratio: 80000->192000) 

```

warum steht beim mplayer 2 ch ?

muesste da nicht etwas von 6 ch stehen ?

----------

## pieter_parker

sollte der mplayer nicht etwas von 6ch anzeigen ?

----------

## Vortex375

 *Quote:*   

> hab versucht mplayer und audacious gleichzeitig laufen zulassen
> 
> aber ich hatte nur immer in einem von beiden ton

 

Is klar. Bei deiner aktuellen asound.conf wird dmix auch nicht standardmäßig verwendet. Wenn mehrere Anwendungen sich die Soundkarte teilen können sollen, dann musst du das "default" device so umschreiben:

```

pcm.!default {

        type plug

        slave.pcm "dmixer"

        }

```

Außerdem musst du dich vergewissern, dass sowohl mplayer als auch audacious ALSA zur Soundausgabe verwenden und dass sie das "default" Gerät verwenden und nicht ein anderes, wie etwa "hw:0,0".

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> speaker-test -c6
> ```
> ...

 

Wenn dein Verstärker über eine digitale Verbindung am PC hängt (mit einem optischen oder koaxialen Kabel) dann wird das auch nie anders sein. Das liegt daran, dass du über die Digitalverbindung nur Zweikanalton übertragen kannst, es sei denn du schickst den Ton als mehrkanal ac3-Stream verpackt. Das geht zum Beispiel, indem du die Tonspur einer DVD direkt an den Verstärker durchschleust. Bei mplayer geht das mit der Option "-ac hwac3".

 *Quote:*   

> warum steht beim mplayer 2 ch ?
> 
> muesste da nicht etwas von 6 ch stehen ?

 

Häng mal beim mplayer noch die Option "-channels 6" dran, sonst dekodiert er glaub immer nur zwei Kanäle der Tonspur.

----------

